# Out of Control - Part 2



## GrandpasFootsteps (May 16, 2011)

My SP just went out of control today. I started it at 1.076. It stayed there over 6 days including yesterday night, no activity. I was worried because I started it with a yeast starter of EC-1122. I figured I'd stop at LHBS today and pick up another packet of yeast and try again, but I didn't have time. I got home to check my blackberry in the other primary. And the Pee primary has overflowed and gotten on the floor. Tons of foam. SG is at 1.052 today.

I've been punching down the cap on the blackberries and yesterday evening I also gave the SP a vigorous stir. That was probably the catalyst.

It was a super hassle to clean up, but I was so happy the entire time! My first SP, straight lemon, original recipe.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 18, 2011)

That'll taste awfully good in the hot Texas sun.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 18, 2011)

Always start off stirring slow as you well know why now.


----------

